# FreeBSD MIDI/audio How-To



## Nosuchdevice (Nov 22, 2013)

An excellent HOW-TO record with MIDI and FreeBSD.  http://poet.99k.org/software/software000001.html


----------



## Flávio Martins Prado (Jul 30, 2015)

The above link is broken... and I am trying really hard to find info about MIDI on FreeBSD...


----------



## palik (Aug 18, 2015)

http://www.selasky.org/hans_petter/midistudio/

was recommended in Google Groups


----------



## rabfulton (Aug 18, 2015)

Regarding MIDI I believe the only support is through USB via the snd_uaudio() driver. You can probably use the likes of audio/fluidsynth if you need soundfonts and audio/ardour or audio/rosegarden if need a DAW.


----------



## Flávio Martins Prado (Aug 22, 2015)

The problem I am facing is to do soft MIDI to work... I have successfully used JACKMIDI but no success on making a MIDI software to use it, since no MIDI driver is present...
I am thinking on modifications to make this soft work as a JACK client for default, if no other solution appears...


----------



## marcelbonnet (Oct 18, 2015)

Flávio Martins Prado said:


> The problem I am facing is to do soft MIDI to work... I have successfully used JACKMIDI but no success on making a MIDI software to use it, since no MIDI driver is present...
> I am thinking on modifications to make this soft work as a JACK client for default, if no other solution appears...



You mean any MIDI software?

I've been busy, but 2 years ago I made a port of Ardour 3-3.3 (https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ardour3-3-1-building-before-porting.40040/#post-228855 , for reference only, my own site is down and will rework on this on github) with success (audio and midi). audio/jack_umidiworked well with my USB M-AUDIO Fast Track Pro device, and thanks to Hans Peter Selasky, who made two patches when I needed, so it was possible to address my keyboard (Roland XP-30) into Ardour.

Give a try on audio/gigedit . How I used gigedit: Years ago I had used Proppelerhead Reason with some reffils. So I started a new Reason project and put long duration notes for every pitch in piano roll. Then exported many of my preffered patchs (drums, pianos, bass); broken every note in a WAV file and imported into gig files. A lot of work, but a lot of fun after that.

I used http://sourceforge.net/projects/jsampler/ to load the GIG Files. I can't remember why I did not used audio/qsampler, I just remember of a segmentation fault and that I tried to make some patches...

Take a look at rncbc.org : I used Synth V1 with jack_umidi. Works like a charm. (see the attached image).


Best regards.


----------



## Rastko (Dec 10, 2017)

```
cat < /dev/umidiX\[.X\]
```


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 10, 2017)

Rastko said:


> ```
> cat < /dev/umidiX\[.X\]
> ```


audio/sndio: 
	
	



```
midicat -d -q rmidi/X\[.X\] -o /dev/null
```


----------



## hselasky@ (Jan 22, 2022)

Would also like to mention audio/alsa-seq-server .


----------

